# Black Lab Decoy Co. molds



## ornoman (Nov 16, 2006)

I have been trying to get ahold of Black Lab Decoy Company for awhile ; there web site has been down for ages, does anyone know how to reach them. Any info would be a great help. 
thanks
Ornoman


----------



## markb (Sep 4, 2005)

I took this from a bucket of 2 part I got about 3 years ago so I don't know if they are still in business.
Black Lab Decoys
Piqua, OH 45356
Tel. 937 418 7206


----------



## ornoman (Nov 16, 2006)

Hey markb 
Thanks a million, I was going to order from them probably 3 years ago , then they dissappeared from the web. I have heard that you can still get ahold of them , but I could never figure out how[so i thank you greatly].
Ornoman


----------

